# Alt-Tab from LR frequently crashes Windows Explorer on Windows 11



## bibendum (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I am using Lightroom 5.1 on Windows 11. When I work with LR, I very frequently press Alt-Tab to switch between apps, say LR and Word. Very often, like every third or fourth Alt-Tab switch from LR to any other app, Windows Explorer crashes and restarts. This is only noticable by all icons disappearing from the taskbar and then re-appearing again without further consequences, but this is rather annoying. Has anyone observed a similar issue and maybe found a reason?

Cheers.
Ben


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2022)

I’ll be interested to see if anyone else is trying to run LR5 on Windows 11. It’s a fair stretch, 5.1 was 2013?


----------



## bibendum (Jan 19, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I’ll be interested to see if anyone else is trying to run LR5 on Windows 11. It’s a fair stretch, 5.1 was 2013?


Honored by your personal reply . Uhm... 5.1 is the latest Cloudy version. "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.1"


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2022)

Ohhhh that 5.1!!!  Adobe naming strikes again!!! In that case, my best guess is the graphic card driver… it’s the cause of most crashes these days. What graphics card and driver are you running?


----------



## bibendum (Jan 19, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ohhhh that 5.1!!!  Adobe naming strikes again!!! In that case, my best guess is the graphic card driver… it’s the cause of most crashes these days. What graphics card and driver are you running?


 I'm on a Dell XPS 13 (9310) with an Intel Iris Xe, version 30.0.100.9955. I'm keen on keeping everything as up-to-date as possible.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 20, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ohhhh that 5.1!!! Adobe naming strikes again!!! In that case, my best guess is the graphic card driver… it’s the cause of most crashes these days. What graphics card and driver are you running?



I had a lengthy harangue about time to upgrade, etc.etc. And then remembered the current version of Lightroom is 5.1 and the old standalone version was also called at one time Lightroom 5. Not being a Windows user for a long time I could not remember what potential issues might be. So, I shut up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 20, 2022)

Long shot, but did you install from the Windows App Store? There's one known crasher from there that's solved by uninstalling and then installing from the CC app instead.

If that's not it, my next port of call would be to turn off the graphics card in Preferences and see if it continues to happen. If that solves it, then you can try turning it on again after the 5.2 update to see if the issue is solved. 

While I think about it, are you getting an Adobe crash dialog when it crashes, or just a Windows one? The Adobe one gets the crash info to the right people so they can fix the cause.


----------

